# Dog Vet.



## VonLeupold (Jul 7, 2009)

This has most likely been asked but do you guys know of a good dog vet in the West Valley area? Is there any kind of a vet list that has been made a sticky post? Thanks


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have had pretty good luck with the Redwood Animal Hospital, it is right near Dougs Shootin Sports on Redwood rd.
Prices seemed reasonable and the doctor was a good ol boy who seemed to know hunting dogs. Given that the last time I saw him was 5 years ago, so much may have changed, but that is the first guy I would call myself. At least as far as proximity goes.
Alternatively I have use the Salt Lake Spay and Nueter clinic. They do more than the title, and Dr. Daines is a good guy also.
We got involved with both those places via a rescue org that we used to help out. So they see a LOT of different animals and issues.

Good luck


----------



## VonLeupold (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply but thank you for the information.


----------

